# What did you pay for a gallon of gas today?



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

This should be an interesting thread for everyone to compare the rising cost of fuel.

$5.41 for 100% premium unleaded from a Conoco Phillips in Tulsa, OK.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

$4.29 reg unleaded at Costco in georgia. That's with the state tax removed by the Gov. (.29 extra)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

$1.38 per GGE (gasoline gallon equivalent) in my CNG truck. 

I think regular unleaded is around $4.50 here.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

I think around $4.55 here in middle Georgia


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

5.40 for diesel in Georgia


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> $1.38 per GGE (gasoline gallon equivalent) in my CNG truck.
> 
> I think regular unleaded is around $4.50 here.


You got the hook up, not fair!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

$4.49 for 87 octane with 10% ethanol from Kum & Go in Tulsa, OK.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Paid $0.25/GL for regular back in the 60's to cut grass ... today paid $4.89/GL for regular unleaded to continue to cutting grass.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

$5.26 for 93 at Costco in Maryland.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

$4.79 here south of Green Bay.
I drive a coal powered car though.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

I was on dead empty earlier and was able to fill up for $45. Nothing like a full tank of gas in the mower! :shock:


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

$4.59/gallon in metro Atlanta. $3.59/gallon after my $1/gallon off from Kroger fuel points.


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

$5.30/gal for reg unleaded 87 octane. S.E. Michigan.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

$4.84/gal premium


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Last night I paid $5.00.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Here in the UK we pay around $6.50+ for unleaded and more for 95 octane :roll:


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Amateurs. $7.01 for diesel and $6.48 for 91 in Northern California. It's also going to go higher on July 1st since our fuel taxes are tied to inflation.
We are definitely not traveling this summer because of the cost of fuel. I'm sure glad I have a work truck and a fuel card. They just asked us to try and only use the truck for work purposes until fuel cost go down.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

$4.21 in SW Georgia with my $0.10 Circle K Discount Card.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Wasn't even empty… got 1100 miles I'm gonna put under my belt in the next week for vacation. Don't even want to figure my fuel costs. (Probably $600 bucks)


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

TulsaFan said:


> This should be an interesting thread for everyone to compare the rising cost of fuel.
> 
> $5.41 for 100% premium unleaded from a Conoco Phillips in Tulsa, OK.


$5.80 for non ethanol premium at OnCue here in Edmond.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

$3.94 in SW Georgia with my $0.10 Circle K Discount Card. So down from previously.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> $3.94 in SW Georgia with my $0.10 Circle K Discount Card. So down from previously.


Agree. Last week, I paid $4.49 for 87 octane with 10% ethanol from Kum & Go and yesterday it was $4.33.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Drove up to British Columbia last week from Seattle/Tacoma, stopped in Leavenworth, WA on the way for gas and paid $6.199 per gallon for Premium 92.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

$3.99 at Sheetz though July 4th at select locations for unleaded 88.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Just hit $3.99 at the Walmart near me.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

$4.10 for regular unleaded.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

$3.66 Near Athens GA


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I paid $3.69 for 87 octane with 10% ethanol from Kum & Go yesterday.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

$3.69 for 91 octane yesterday....that was with a .40/gallon discount though.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Sam's & Costco competing keeps prices low in my area.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

We just hit $3.45 for 89 octane at Sam's Club in Panama City.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

3.36 a gallon for 87 octane at the Murphy USA in Covington Ga. Also filled up the gas cans with Rec 90 ethanol free for 4.69 in Monticello Ga by Jackson Lake.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

Filled up yesterday at a gas station where you can walk out the back lot and see the oil rig then walk to the front and look down the road and see the refinery. It was $5.55 a gallon of 87 octane. If you go to a village in AK I believe it is $8.50 a gallon.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

$3.26 at Sam's Club. And with my 5% off credit card (citi custom cash) down to $3.10 per gallon. I get milk while I'm on Ohio as well because in PA it is $4.80 vs $3.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

Regular gas is still $4.29 a gallon cash and $4.39 credit in parts of central NJ. It's absolutely astounding since the price of oil now (as of Aug 15) is lower than it was at the start of the Russia-Ukraine war.

Back then, gas was $3.69 a gallon for regular. Today's oil prices are the same, but gas stations around here are charging $4.29 a gallon.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I paid $3.32 for 87 octane with 10% ethanol from Kum & Go today.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Currently vacationing in Greece. Regular unleaded here is 7.90 per gallon at today's exchange rate.

€2.06 per liter


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Currently vacationing in Greece.


Avoid DK Oyster Bar in Mykonos!!! Tourist trap that will overcharge you 10 times what the locals pay.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Currently vacationing in Greece.
> ...


Lol. Yes, big news on that.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Labor Day holiday must be near...Just paid $0.15 more than last week. I paid $3.47 for 87 octane with 10% ethanol from Kum & Go today.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

$3.27 over the weekend in Commerce GA


----------

